# MPC-HC Get current file name



## LonelyWolf872 (May 8, 2019)

LonelyWolf872 submitted a new resource:

MPC-HC Get current file name - Write mpc-hc file name in txt file



> This is very early build of app. Warning!!! App full of bugs and doesn't have protection from fool and not intuitive. This app connecting to local mpc-hc server and writes file name to txt file in the same folder where is stored. Because of this you need to enable Web interface.
> 
> If something is not clear - write in the comments.



Read more about this resource...


----------

